
University says FBI payment reports 'inaccurate' - escapologybb
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-34867345
======
joshstrange
I find it a little odd that BBC titled this "University says FBI payment
reports 'inaccurate'" instead of "Carnegie Mellon University says FBI payment
reports 'inaccurate'" or even just "Carnegie Mellon says FBI payment reports
'inaccurate'".

~~~
dragonwriter
The actual headline is shorter than both of your proposed alternatives, and
more informative than the shorter of the two to anyone who doesn't know what
Carnegie Mellon is, which if probably a substantial share of the BBC audience.
So, I'd say it's generally a better headline.

------
Zigurd
A deflect-not-deny statement.

------
rasz_pl
This is sad. Those are the same Tor people smearing Pando after publishing Tor
real source of funding - CIA

